# Frogfish ..x2



## Brad.Sedore (Mar 6, 2011)

heres the first guy had him for a few months now.. healthy eats anything... i like to call him orson wells










second guy i just picked up from ken today... wouldnt have even noticed if chris didnt point out he was in there... so this is your fault. this is "precious"


















ill take better pictures when he acclimates


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow! That's one tiny frogger!!

I love the green on the first guy. How big is the tank he's in??


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry buddy.

Man, the first one looks so awesome now. I'm mad you took him home and I didn't! Literally, that day if nobody bought him, I would have brought him home =D

Really though, he looks great - even better he found a good home!

The smaller guy will be more of a challenge for you I think, but I think with a bit of love he will do fine =)


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Brad,
Gorgeous frogs 
I'm hoping you're not keeping them together for now - or a while...
I think Orson might make a quick meal of Precious...
I've seen a gazillion frogs diving, and never ever have I seen a green one - cool find! Post more pics when you can!


----------



## Brad.Sedore (Mar 6, 2011)

the big guy is in a 29 biocube.. alone needless to say. he was good at eating frozen but now hes being difficult again and is only really eating black mollies

the small guy is in an in tank fuge in my 120. once he gets bigger and i have my bigger sump he could be a sump dweller or i do have a 30 gallon that i could set up.

i never intend on them ever living together.

im just hoping someone buys that scorpionfish soon before i find myself with him in a bag driving towards my house


----------



## Brad.Sedore (Mar 6, 2011)

bad news.. the little black guy didnt make it through the night . dont know what happened i dripped him for almost 3 hours. pars are dead on. kinda depressing


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ooohh no.. I am so so sorry...

You have done a wonderful job with your big guy, please don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Those little guys are so sensitive...sorry buddy. Come see me on Sunday if you can.



Brad.Sedore said:


> bad news.. the little black guy didnt make it through the night . dont know what happened i dripped him for almost 3 hours. pars are dead on. kinda depressing


----------



## Brad.Sedore (Mar 6, 2011)

i wont be able to make it to the store sunday.. i might send the girlfriend out there though. if not ill come by sometime during the week.


----------

